# hollmar little boy blue



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i finally got round to digging out honeys 5 gen pedigree to have a look at it and noticed thers a lot of hollmar and jotolemar chis on it 
hollamar little boy blue seems to be on it a lot and this seems to ring a bell i think i read someone else had this on thier pedigree but cant remember where i saw it lol i might be wrong just wondering who else has it or any these others

hollmar little boy blue
ashaka macho man at hollmar
crosshouse forever time for jotolemar
natimuk marmaduke
jotolemar time teaser
mexicana out of the blue at hollmar

it seems to be mostly hollmar, jotolemar,and crosshouse hs any one herd of these affixs


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh i will need to look at mine and see now.
Hollmar sounds familiar. xx


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

anyone????


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Love your new sig Mandy too. xx


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

i have him twice on Perrys pedigree. i seen his breeder today.
she told me at crufts that he died very young, i think she said 3 years old, due to a careless vet  
i think i have posted a pic of him on the pedigree topic on the showing section
xxx


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Lou_lou said:


> i have him twice on Perrys pedigree. i seen his breeder today.
> she told me at crufts that he died very young, i think she said 3 years old, due to a careless vet
> i think i have posted a pic of him on the pedigree topic on the showing section
> xxx


awwww thats a shame wonder what happened mabe it was you that posted about him lou i knew as soon as i looked at the name i had herd of it but just couldent remember where awwww thats sad hes dead


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

he was getting his teeth cleaned at the vets before a show and i think they OD him on anesthetic, he was a beautiful little dog. such a shame.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww do you have pics of him???


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

i can only find a back and white one


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww hes so handsome a lovely dog what a shame


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

lol so honey and perry are related lol


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

mandy love your siggy


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

thank you amanda hunni


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

~*Mandy*~ said:


> lol so honey and perry are related lol


who else does she have in her pedigree?


----------



## gemz1989 (Nov 7, 2008)

Does anyone have any pics of Hollmar Dancing Time and Veejim Designer Girl at Hollmar? I've got pics for nearly all of my dogs pedigree apart from those two!

Thanks


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Lou_lou said:


> who else does she have in her pedigree?


I love it when people find doggie cousins.....


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh seems a few of us have Hollmar. lol
My Darla and Daisy are both Hollmar pups.
Also just found out that Gemma above.... her boy Simba is my Daisy's puppy how cool is that!!
That was a great surprise, thanks again Gemma for contacting me.
It's a small world! hehe!! xx


----------



## amreilly (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi, all. My Alfie is from Hollmar. Little Boy Blue is on his pedigree, too. I believe Alfie had a sister, called Daisy. He was born on 2 Nov 2010 ... is it your Daisy, by any chance, Terri?


----------



## Polar (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry for bringing back such a old thread. 

My boy Oliver is from long x short mating however on his mothers side (long coat) Hollmar little boy blue is on his pedigree.


----------

